# clubstogie purchase and site changes



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I occasionally peruse the cigar forums, but I spend most of my time here in pipes. As a result, I didn't even know that clubstogie.com has been purchased and big changes are in store until today. If you haven't read up on it then check out the appropriate threads in the General Cigar Discussion area. 

For those that have read about it, what do you think? Personally, I don't think it bodes well. The new owner seem nice enough, and he's saying some of the right things. But my impression is that he is more interested in turning things into a big business, rather than maintaining a community of cigar/pipe smokers. Even the logo they've come up with for the new site (puff.com) looks awfully commercial.

I really enjoy the pipe forum here, and I'd hate to see it break down or for a mass exodus to happen. I'm hoping for the best, but if we don't like the new site/format where can we go? What do you guys think?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> I occasionally peruse the cigar forums, but I spend most of my time here in pipes. As a result, I didn't even know that clubstogie.com has been purchased and big changes are in store until today. If you haven't read up on it then check out the appropriate threads in the General Cigar Discussion area.
> 
> For those that have read about it, what do you think? Personally, I don't think it bodes well. The new owner seem nice enough, and he's saying some of the right things. But my impression is that he is more interested in turning things into a big business, rather than maintaining a community of cigar/pipe smokers. Even the logo they've come up with for the new site (puff.com) looks awfully commercial.
> 
> I really enjoy the pipe forum here, and I'd hate to see it break down or for a mass exodus to happen. I'm hoping for the best, but if we don't like the new site/format where can we go? What do you guys think?


He said the Pipe Forum will stay.

I don't think I've heard anyone say they're happy about this,
but it ain't the end of the world.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

So far I've remained silent on this topic. So far, my mind tells me to wait and see, but my heart isn't liking it. For the most part, we've got a couple choices, stay or go. Jon said there will still be a pipe forum here and on the main board. My fear is of the threads getting lost in the tangle, and all this information that we have worked for getting lost in the mix. 

So, until things change enough that you become disgusted enough to turn your head and run, let's see how things go. They're not going to change for the next couple of months or so. We're pipe smokers right? Aren't we supposed to be patience, thorough in our examination, and them make a decision when we have all the facts? Lets do that. If need be, there's always other pipe forums out there, although none will ever be like our home here.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree

I love this place and don't want to see CS raped! 
In the meantime enjoy what we have right now.



uncballzer said:


> So far I've remained silent on this topic. So far, my mind tells me to wait and see, but my heart isn't liking it. For the most part, we've got a couple choices, stay or go. Jon said there will still be a pipe forum here and on the main board. My fear is of the threads getting lost in the tangle, and all this information that we have worked for getting lost in the mix.
> 
> So, until things change enough that you become disgusted enough to turn your head and run, let's see how things go. They're not going to change for the next couple of months or so. We're pipe smokers right? Aren't we supposed to be patience, thorough in our examination, and them make a decision when we have all the facts? Lets do that. If need be, there's always other pipe forums out there, although none will ever be like our home here.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

One word..."Diversify". I belong to 3 different pipe smoker forums....one of which had been approached to sell but declined.

As much as I like this site...there are others should things go down the wrong path here. 

I'll remain here as long as the good stuff stays.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

as even the current mods have stated, if it changes not to their liking, they will go someplace else.
but, since you're free to do as you please, you can leave whenever you want. there are a # of other pipe forums, and even pipe sections of cigar boards.
if you want, you can PM me and i can guide you to a couple that i prefer and a couple that i'll go back to once the election is over - or you can check the sticky topic called "pipe websites" or links or whatever.
if you've noticed, a lot of the regular pipe posters don't post much here since the "psuedo-elitist" :bs went down back in May, i believe. they've all moved on for the most part, which is too bad. i can only imagine how large this section would've been with all the influx of new members and the older ones (of course, i was told that "I" was the reason most ppl didn't want to post down here, like an animated gif is scary... but that's another story).
bottom line is: there are other places that are fairly active right now, and others that are way too active and nothing helpful is said (one is all politics, the other is way overmoderated).

i'm blabbing. beer does that to me.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I was not aware that there were issues here back in May...took a little break from the boards back then. However, I did notice the absence of the regular posters and wondered why.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

As an aside, I miss having you as a mod here IHT. You did a great job of keeping this subforum focused and moving. You might had to have cracked a few heads, but it just showed what sort of vision you had for this area and where you wanted it to go. Nothing wrong with that, and sometimes that is somewhat lacking when seeing other boards and their moderation.

As for this whole situation with CS, people will go where people will go. Let it be remaining here or to another forums, that's just the way life is.

Keep piping, folks! p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thx. i just attempted to keep it the way it was when i joined at the end of '03.

btw, i'm headed to oregon on tuesday until the 27th. fly into Portland, staying in Astoria... some National Guard exercise up there with the 41st BCT.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I haven't said a whole lot about this situation either. Truth be told, I think puff.com and the puffer fish are an incredibly stupid name and logo. I also don't buy this story about buying CS(and 4 other sites) because of a "passion" for cigars. I might just be a dumb ******* but it doesn't stop me from recognizing a cold, calculated business acquisition strictly for the purpose of making a lot of money. Don't get me wrong. I love money. I work my considerable a$$ off for the "green". However, once you begin placing a price tag and revenue expectations on something as intangible as camraderie and brotherhood....well.... it just never works, imho.


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

This does not sound good at all:BS


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Senator said:


> One word..."Diversify". I belong to 3 different pipe smoker forums....one of which had been approached to sell but declined.
> 
> As much as I like this site...there are others should things go down the wrong path here.
> 
> I'll remain here as long as the good stuff stays.


Ditto here!! :tpd:

With the board grabbing taking place in such a short time, and with no real explanation of changes to come given I forsee this ending in a bad way. I developed my "gut feeling" at a young age and it has served me very well throughout my life. I get a bad "gut feeling" about all this. I do not plan to jump ship unless things play out badly and I hope I am wrong in feeling the way I do.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

BTW.....

I've started copy/pasting all the info I find of value from here on my hard-drive, should the need arrise to need it elsewhere.:tu


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> BTW.....
> 
> I've started copy/pasting all the info I find of value from here on my hard-drive, should the need arrise to need it elsewhere.:tu


How about sharing what you found most interesting here with us?


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

How much is a good forum these days? lol..


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I didn't know about this either until Evan the burley man made me aware of it last night. All I can say is roll with the punches, such is life and all that stuff. No matter what they do they can't take away your memories and as long as you have those you'll have something to aspire to. I'm not really expecting huge changes but whatever happens it'll be alright in the end.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Now that a value has been placed on us that is beyond the initial price of the domain and software it turns us into a business where an ROI is expected. The most important thing will be to get a high membership count and high page views and for that somthing will probably be sacrificed. Nothing wrong with making money from a hobby but with a hobby the passion and heart come first and the profit is a nice reward. With a business the profit is demanded and even though passion and heart might be involved they take a back seat.

I am sure my borderline snarky ways will probably be unappreciated. The new owner must be someone clueless when it comes to cigars or the horrible site name and slogan would not have been chosen. Which leads me back to believe this was all about the numbers.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Rolando said:


> Now that a value has been placed on us that is beyond the initial price of the domain and software it turns us into a business where an ROI is expected. The most important thing will be to get a high membership count and high page views and for that something will probably be sacrificed. Nothing wrong with making money from a hobby but with a hobby the passion and heart come first and the profit is a nice reward. With a business the profit is demanded and even though passion and heart might be involved they take a back seat.
> 
> I am sure my borderline snarky ways will probably be unappreciated. The new owner must be someone clueless when it comes to cigars or the horrible site name and slogan would not have been chosen. Which leads me back to believe this was all about the numbers.


To be honest, in my experiences these never work out. One forum, non smoking one, I was a part of was shut down back in April because cost got too high, around May it came back under new ownership, and it wasn't the same. The friendships we had forged on that board got lost and old members didn't return. It sucked. Even the few regulars that came back didn't make the experience better. It had changed and never felt right again.

CS is the best site, bar none. I have lurked on a few other sites, but none have the caliber and quality of CS. It truly is...was? The best.

But if we all work to making the little slice of CS the new owner has said he would install, those clubhouse things, then it shouldn't be too bad.

I'm not a Star Trek fan, much, but now I know what its like to be assimilated by the Borg. lol


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> The friendships we had forged on that board got lost and old members didn't return. It sucked. Even the few regulars that came back didn't make the experience better. It had changed and never felt right again.


That's what it boils down to - the people. The forum itself is just a gathering place. Granted, it's one we all like, and if we start to dislike it enough then it won't be worth gathering here. Hopefully we can keep it together.

IHT, I'm curious, what happened back in May that drove some people off?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The good thing about CS, for me, is (was) the not-too-commercial aspect. I've not ever been spammed for being here and trading or posting "personal" information.

I also like the fact that sooner, or later, one way or another, someone you know knows everyone else. This eliminates the bolo factor in the ultimate best result of CS, which is personal and in-person relationships with participants of good character.

Mods or no-mods, mouthy, flaming azzozoles (except me), liars, cheaters, moochers and dipsticks get banned or just disappear when they sense they do not fit. With exceptions, many larger boards do not provide such an effective self-correcting system.

Wheat vs. chaff? Too much chaff already (not esp. in the pipe forum) for many well-informed contributors, past and present. Face it - cigar boards draw all kind of juvenile weenies and, while juvenile weenies deserve a place to go, I don't like them in my face. I am amazed how few outbreaks of weenieness actually occur here (tribute: very good mods) but more commercial draw can mean greater opportunity for flamer-weenies and mooching nincompoops. I mean, who'd want to arrange a pass with thier merchandise on board with 10,000 members all wanting to opt in? Pooick.

I've paid my way with cash contributions because the board was not particularly commercial. I would think twice about poof.com if it has a pay-section that is more in keeping with CS but if it is going to turn into one big pig-pen then it wouldn't be for me. The personal and trust aspect of these boards works with a few hundred or so members - thousands just kills it.

Pipe guys don't really have serious privacy worries but I can imagine several contributors in other forums here never thought the range of their posting might be exposed to a bazillion onlookers. That is troublesome.

WTF. I only came to convert Sanka drinkers to the hard stuff (homeroast) anyhow. I never really smoked a cigar anyhow. Yeah - that's it... I was just kidding. Just kidding about ever smoking any cigars. THAT's the ticket.

I give Jon and his cadre every opportunity to make this a better place in his view.

Thus endeth my thoughts.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Rolando said:


> Now that a value has been placed on us that is beyond the initial price of the domain and software it turns us into a business where an ROI is expected. The most important thing will be to get a high membership count and high page views and for that somthing will probably be sacrificed. Nothing wrong with making money from a hobby but with a hobby the passion and heart come first and the profit is a nice reward. With a business the profit is demanded and even though passion and heart might be involved they take a back seat.
> 
> I am sure my borderline snarky ways will probably be unappreciated. The new owner must be someone clueless when it comes to cigars or the horrible site name and slogan would not have been chosen. Which leads me back to believe this was all about the numbers.


That is exactly how I feel. I came here mainly for the pipe section, since the one on my old board is rather inactive(6-7 posts a week). I have learned so much from these boards, would hate to see them die due to new ownership. And with the name choices, like Rolando mentioned, the new owner does seem to be more interested with the "business" side then the hobby one.


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Wheat vs. chaff? Too much chaff already (not esp. in the pipe forum) for many well-informed contributors, past and present. Face it - cigar boards draw all kind of juvenile weenies and, while juvenile weenies deserve a place to go, I don't like them in my face. *I am amazed how few outbreaks of weenieness actually occur here*...


I had a slight outbreak of weenieness this morning. Fortunately it was able to be controlled.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mennald said:


> I had a slight outbreak of weenieness this morning. Fortunately it was able to be controlled.


Chicago. It figures. Where's the relish and jalapenos?


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Chicago. It figures. Where's the relish and jalapenos?


That would be: relish, celery salt, and sport peppers.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mennald said:


> That would be: *relish*...


Correction. You meant _glow-in-dark-only-in-Chi-too-weird-a-shade-of-green_ relish.

Didn't you, you pest?


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Correction. You meant _glow-in-dark-only-in-Chi-too-weird-a-shade-of-green_ relish.
> 
> Didn't you, you pest?


I stand corrected.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Puff.com is perhaps the dumbest name for a website I have seen. Simply typing it in to this message was painful for me to do. I really don't care about the buyout, its part of capitalism. I hope some things change about the site (ie RG is pretty lame attempt to make people feel important, and the repatitious threads that seem to pop every few weeks), however I still enjoy coming here and reading and sharing. Unfortunately when money comes into play and you start looking at this as a business and not a place to come together and learn and share then this place will be doomed. I think we know how this will all turn out. :hn


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

I wanted to come down here with my pipe folks before I posted my views. I see no reason to post about it to the cigar-only guys when I can talk to people who understand me better. Other Pipe guys.

I joined CS initially to learn more about enjoying cigars... the hobby. And I stumbled upon CS really on accident... and that was a very fortunate accident. This message board is unlike ANY other in that I've ever seen... trust and respect for others is not a goal. It is the order of the day.

Where else can you send a box pass with $$$ worth of cigars around to people whom you've never met, and have absolutely zero worries hat you'll get ripped off? These people are friends and comrades. I've traveled all over the U.S. and visited people from these boards in person. They have, without fail, invited me into their homes and shared their time with me while I was away from my home. I treasure that time.

Now... the reason that I'm not happy about the big buyout:

We always operated in a minimally commercial environment. We had some ads that we see on the screen, but for the most part the boards were visited by smaller vendors who really cared if we were happy and taken care of. .. and I bought from several of them. It was not intrusive at all.

But then our little community was identified as profitable. Jon spent a ton of cash to buy the site along with several others. He also spent large dollars to get a 4-letter domain name for the new site (many people don't have a clue as to how scarce and expensive those are). And he did it for one single reason: *He purchased an established customer base and mailing list.* Period.

His business plan is to roll all of his newly acquired forums into one large group... why? So that he can send his sales weasels out to sell my presence to his advertisers. So I was basically sold as a commodity to a new owner who wants to use me to make money. I'm calling :BS on his "love and passion for cigars". You don't spend that kind of coin because you have a "passion for cigars"... you spend that kind of coin on an investment.

So I expect to see him make the annoying changes that will force us to see the ads that he sold to his vendors. Advertisers want to be guaranteed that our eyes can't bypass those advertisements... so look forward to banners... popups... and those nifty embedded hotlinks that appear as you mouse over them. You can also bank on the fact that you will be herded onto those parts of the site that are profitable for Jon.

This all means that our little group is doomed. I'm not sending trades or passes out into the world of puff.com... I don't know those people. And we lose our close knit group to an influx of new blood and endless lists of new threads every day.

Now... that said... lemme tell you something else. I have absolutely NO RIGHT to ask Paul not to sell this site. He's done more work than I ever would have done for as little money and appreciation. And I thank him for letting me enjoy my time here. But time marches on.

One question for the Moo-Mod (Mooderator?):

*Will Mrs. FloydP's rolodex be erased or thrown in the fireplace? There must be thousands of names and addresses in that thing, and I do not want my name and address to fall into the hands of some ass-hat marketing prick.*


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hydrated said:


> One question for the Moo-Mod (Mooderator?):
> 
> *Will Mrs. FloydP's rolodex be erased or thrown in the fireplace? *


Far as I know the Keeper of the Rolodex considers it her private property and has always treated it that way. A trust thing. I would be more concerned about the security of the Crown Jewels than the rolodex. This, at least, is my speculation until someone sez otherwise.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hydrated said:


> *Will Mrs. FloydP's rolodex be erased or thrown in the fireplace? There must be thousands of names and addresses in that thing, and I do not want my name and address to fall into the hands of some ass-hat marketing prick.*


That will not happen. As I can't say 100% sure, I'm certain that she WILL NOT give out our addresses, even if asked by the new owner to do so. I trust her and trust her in keeping mine safe.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm pretty damn positive that anita does NOT keep the roladex on the site.

i just asked Frank (over skype) where she keeps the info. it's on an EXCEL spreadsheet, off-site!!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

IHT said:


> a . . . i was told that "I" was the reason most ppl didn't want to post down here, like an animated gif is scary... but that's another story). . . .


I for one miss that ole avatar! Glad to see you around here still - always enjoyed your posts - :tu

And it is ashamed we lost some great elders - people like me still have lots to learn.

Ron


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Far as I know the Keeper of the Rolodex considers it her private property and has always treated it that way. A trust thing. I would be more concerned about the security of the Crown Jewels than the rolodex. This, at least, is my speculation until someone sez otherwise.


Maybe I should speak up here and answer this one although Dan knows his stuff.

The address book is kept on my computer and no where else. It's not online.. no one else but floydp and myself has access to it. I have been very stingy with it and have refused the many offers of help I've had. Never under any circumstance will the address book be used for anything other than what it is used for now. If anyone feels like they want to put their address on hold and not given out can just shoot me a PM and I'll take care of it. I also keep copies of all pm's that I send and receive.. every single one of them.. lol There are some guards in place.. no one can access the addresses if they aren't in the rolodex. Then they have to meet at least 2 of the protocol.. 100 posts/60 days membership/participation in NST or trade.

I hope this answers your questions. Feel free to PM me if you want more info. I don't see threads very often unless they are pointed out to me. I spend all my time in PM's.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Maybe I should speak up here and answer this one although Dan knows his stuff.
> 
> The address book is kept on my computer and no where else. It's not online.. no one else but floydp and myself has access to it. I have been very stingy with it and have refused the many offers of help I've had. Never under any circumstance will the address book be used for anything other than what it is used for now. If anyone feels like they want to put their address on hold and not given out can just shoot me a PM and I'll take care of it. I also keep copies of all pm's that I send and receive.. every single one of them.. lol There are some guards in place.. no one can access the addresses if they aren't in the rolodex. Then they have to meet at least 2 of the protocol.. 100 posts/60 days membership/participation in NST or trade.
> 
> I hope this answers your questions. Feel free to PM me if you want more info. I don't see threads very often unless they are pointed out to me. I spend all my time in PM's.


So them - my last, best offer of $10 for a copy of the rolodex is out of the question? Too little - too late.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Never under any circumstance will the address book be used for anything other than what it is used for now.


Absolutely positively good enough for me.



Ms. Floydp said:


> I spend all my time in PM's.


Could you talk to my wife? She spends all of her time in PMS too...

Oh wait... errr... nevermind...


----------



## Corn Mouth (Jun 12, 2008)

Some guy out there is going to be making massive amounts of money everytime someone posts a new pipe smoking tip. :chk


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Maybe I should speak up here and answer this one although Dan knows his stuff.
> 
> The address book is kept on my computer and no where else. It's not online.. no one else but floydp and myself has access to it. I have been very stingy with it and have refused the many offers of help I've had. Never under any circumstance will the address book be used for anything other than what it is used for now. If anyone feels like they want to put their address on hold and not given out can just shoot me a PM and I'll take care of it. I also keep copies of all pm's that I send and receive.. every single one of them.. lol There are some guards in place.. no one can access the addresses if they aren't in the rolodex. Then they have to meet at least 2 of the protocol.. 100 posts/60 days membership/participation in NST or trade.
> 
> I hope this answers your questions. Feel free to PM me if you want more info. I don't see threads very often unless they are pointed out to me. I spend all my time in PM's.


We knew we could count on you, it's the other floyd we're worried about.  Thanks for taking your task seriously as you guard our private info Anita. Getting to know ya'll a little on FNSH is alot of the reason I hadn't come after my info already. :tu


----------



## islandak (Jun 3, 2007)

clampdown said:


> (ie RG is pretty lame attempt to make people feel important


I know, I can't even give it out yet...

But, I think ring gauge is a very nice "feature." I don't see it as something you collect, it something you can give. You can recognize someone for doing something you approve of or appreciate. I bet RG has something to do with the sense of community that exists here. Just my opinion, but there it is.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Uhh...erm, isn't puff a slang word in the UK?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Corn Mouth said:


> Some guy out there is going to be making massive amounts of money everytime someone posts a new pipe smoking tip. :chk


Cha-ch-ching!

My interest here has been based on the personal relationships and the simple fun of sharing a hobby (as much about coffee than anything else) inside a community that has made courtesy, decency and generosity the watchwords. As the essense of the activity moves from a small club to a more focused commercial enterprise I have doubts the "reason-to-be" for this thing will still work for some folks even as it may attract thousands more.

Personally, I didn't get involved to help someone sell shit; and, professionally, I doubt my contributions will be missed in an environment that must, by definition, sell advertisements, sponsor for-profit promotions and effectively manipulate the membership. Not that anything is wrong with having a great for-profit Pipe/Cigar website - but I expect it to lack the appeal that drew many very involved participants. Time will tell. Jon has every chance to make this a better environment, right?

As a side note, Mrs. Moo has been surprisingly pro-Club Stogie over the years (it keeps me off the streets, sometimes) and has enjoyed meeting many of the players. But even Mrs. Moo, when told of the new "puff" name, made a pretty horrible face and said, "Surely not! It sounds like a girl-product or a druggie thing." She also asked me if I could seriously refer people to something called, "puff.com" with a straight face. I did not expect her to take the name matter as anything of importance.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Reading the original thread it looks like there is a big kerfuffle over the tagline "Inhale Life"

I propose a new one that works for pipes and cigars....

_"Absorb life through your mucous membranes."
_​


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree, PUFF is a seriously stupid name!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DonCarlos said:


> I agree, PUFF is a seriously stupid name!!!


I have no criticism in someone picking what they want for their site name; nevertheless, I'd be unlikely to tell a man with common cigar, pipe or coffee interests to check out something called "puff.com". I told Mrs. Moo about it and he eyebrows hit the ceiling. (Mrs. Moo is ClubStogie neutral or, perhaps, somewhat positive. She likes many of the people we've met via CS and, while she isn't a smoker, she appreciates my enjoyment and use of the site.) She said something like, "You've GOT to be kidding?! That sound so girlie, or druggie. Would you tell someone to go to Puff.com?" She is usually a very good barometer of things like this.

I am interested to see how the name and blowfish logo actually work out.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I have no criticism in someone picking what they want for their site name; nevertheless, I'd be unlikely to tell a man with common cigar, pipe or coffee interests to check out something called "puff.com". I told Mrs. Moo about it and he eyebrows hit the ceiling. (Mrs. Moo is ClubStogie neutral or, perhaps, somewhat positive. She likes many of the people we've met via CS and, while she isn't a smoker, she appreciates my enjoyment and use of the site.) She said something like, "You've GOT to be kidding?! That sound so girlie, or druggie. Would you tell someone to go to Puff.com?" She is usually a very good barometer of things like this.
> 
> I am interested to see how the name and blowfish logo actually work out.


Ditto. Well, not ditto verbatim but ditto in spirit.

Puff? Well, what can I say that hasn't been thought, typed or said already.

There seems to be so much resistance to this name that I think the new owner would be well advised to trying out something else.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

okay I am reading through the long arse original thread this morning and just got to the part about personal threats. What the frick? Some people's kids eh?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

How about Gar.com (as in ciGAR). Its available..i think...we could still be fish...but we would just be nasty looking fish that live in drainage ditches. Gar doesn't bring up any immediate associations in my head, other than the fish, and what a pirate might say.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

tzilt said:


> okay I am reading through the long arse original thread this morning and just got to the part about personal threats. What the frick? Some people's kids eh?


More membership, attracted by the things that attract more membership, will probably fill the roles with lowest common denominator. Sigh - shrug. This site has already been frequented by too many mean little children over time; they only got magnetically evaporated because good mods.

Sooner or later, more will be better - which can't be better.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> More membership, attracted by the things that attract more membership, will probably fill the roles with lowest common denominator. Sigh - shrug. This site has already been frequented by too many mean little children over time; they only got magnetically evaporated because good mods.
> 
> Sooner or later, more will be better - which can't be better.


Was it Groucho that said 'All things must pass.'

Turns out the name for Gar comes from the old English word for 'spear' which is fitting sorta for a cigar board. Also, Gar eggs are poisonous, just like...cigar board members eggs? There are 7 varieties of Gar...enough for each of the different boards being merged? I call that CS pipe forum becomes the _Lepisosteus oculatus _(spotted gar). The obvious choice would be alligator gar since they are big and well known, but the obvious choice should go to the cigar guys. I kid!

Eh? Eh? Gar? Spear? Its a winner I tells ya!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

tzilt said:


> ...live in drainage ditches.


Brings a tear to my eye... I already feel more at home! :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Someone is squatting on the name gar.com. Maybe they will trade for puff.com.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

duhman said:


> Someone is squatting on the name gar.com. Maybe they will trade for puff.com.


I would think overall puff.com would be potentially worth more than gar.com.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

duhman said:


> Someone is squatting on the name gar.com. Maybe they will trade for puff.com.


You clever bastard. :tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

tzilt said:


> I would think overall puff.com would be potentially worth more than gar.com.


Its like trading Ryan Leaf for Heath Shuller, its a lose lose situation. :hn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

clampdown said:


> Its like trading Ryan Leaf for Heath Shuller, its a lose lose situation. :hn


Sure you say that now but soon enough you will have a Gar.com tshirt, coffee mug, mouse pad and wind sock at home. And a gar.com bumper sticker, window decal, floor mats and gear shifter in your car.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

clampdown said:


> Its like trading Ryan Leaf for Heath Shuller, its a lose lose situation. :hn


Good analogy, Clamp'.

Sidebar: "gasp.com" and "inhale.com" are taken but "smokingblowfish.com" and "blowingsmokedfish.com" are still available. It is also possible the boys over at "smokingfish.com" may sue for a cigar-and-a-fish theme infringement.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

My initial reaction was that I would never tell anyone new about a site called puff and I will never admit to posting at a site called puff. Whether or not I will be here really depends on how much it changes. 

Can you imagine going to a herf and asking people if they are puffers? You'd probably be safer asking if they wore women's underwear.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Rolando said:


> My initial reaction was that I would never tell anyone new about a site called puff and I will never admit to posting at a site called puff. Whether or not I will be here really depends on how much it changes.
> 
> Can you imagine going to a herf and asking people if they are puffers? You'd probably be safer asking if they wore women's underwear.


Are you saying puff.com will have a dont ask dont tell policy?:r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rolando said:


> You'd probably be safer asking if they wore women's underwear.


Some of them - yes. I think Ms. FloydP keeps those names on the Rolodex too. You know the type... burley smokers, mostly.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> It is also possible the boys over at "smokingfish.com" may sue for a *cigar-and-a-fish* theme infringement.


Hey, wait a minute.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hermit said:


> Hey, wait a minute.


Blurry picture, Herm'. I thought it was an armadillo. Sorry.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

clampdown said:


> Are you saying puff.com will have a dont ask dont tell policy?:r


Let's just say the military men we support will probably want to receive their cigars in plain brown boxes from now on.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Why don't we find another cigar site that has a pipe forum and just move our entire operation. I am sure there are a few that would love to have us.

We may be blowing this out of proportion, the new site may not be half bad.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Quick_nick said:


> Why don't we find another cigar site that has a pipe forum and just move our entire operation. I am sure there are a few that would love to have us.
> 
> We may be blowing this out of proportion, the new site may not be half bad.


No need to look very hard. I am a member of a few other forums that have great sections. Some not as much of a family to me, but there are some good people and good info. I will miss the light banter and general quality of our members though.

*Slán go fóill*


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> ... I will miss the light banter
> *Slán go fóill*


Sometimes light is right. Go figure.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Quick_nick said:


> Why don't we find another cigar site that has a pipe forum and just move our entire operation. I am sure there are a few that would love to have us.
> 
> We may be blowing this out of proportion, the new site may not be half bad.


:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Sometimes light is right. Go figure.


I prefer "tastes great" over "less filling".


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

tzilt said:


> How about Gar.com (as in ciGAR). Its available..i think...we could still be fish...but we would just be nasty looking fish that live in drainage ditches. Gar doesn't bring up any immediate associations in my head, other than the fish, and what a pirate might say.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

That pic is altogether TOO awesome! :tu



tzaddi said:


>


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Set the beetles free!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

tzilt said:


> That pic is altogether TOO awesome! :tu


I want a tattoo of that. Neat work, Richard. Better copyright it.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I want a tattoo of that. Neat work, Richard. Better copyright it.


There's copyright and there's copyright&#8230; I have always shared and even encouraged the use of my photos and illustrations as long as it is not for profit. I only hope that my good nature is not taken advantage of&#8230; I have been blessed to have been given so much inspiration and encouragement from my friends here at the Club  Should things take a bad turn the links to the past shall be broken.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> Should things take a bad turn the links to the past shall be broken.


Will I have to remove my new Gar/gar tattoo removed?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Hydrated said:


> Will I have to remove my new Gar/gar tattoo removed?


Are you making a profit from it?


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

tzilt said:


> Are you making a profit from it?


If I was a trollop, I'd be a starving trollop. A tattoo'd hungry strumpet...

(How many times have you seen the words "trollop" and "strumpet" in a single post?)


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

tzaddi said:


>


If I were a puff anything, I would be afraid, very afraid... I love this pic Richard!! :ss


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

tzaddi said:


>


That pic is awesome!

I don't know about anyone else, but my interest in cigars and pipes are in part, thanks to this site. I really don't want to see it go, and if it does, my pipe/cigar interest may wane a bit. I mean, I will prob still smoke my pipes and a cigar from time too time, but this site was a big influence into making it my hobby. It won't be the same not being able to come here everyday and read what people are posting, and absorbing as much as I can.

I guess its kinda like starting Middle school when you're a kid. You really don't want to start a new school, and not see the faces your familiar with and have to deal with new kids who you have never seen before, and its awkward because you're all fish in a bigger pond now, trying to find familiar people who went to your old school. and the only thing holding you together is the fact Jenny grew breast over the summer...anyways, I think you get what I am getting at. lol :ss


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

damn, i know i posted something around here somewhere. :al


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

richard...

can you tell me if that cigar has mold, plume, or ick?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Ick 

Funny this little piece of photo magic lived in the Mister Moo Yard Gar Thread since August of 2007, ain't recycling grand? I really appreciate all of guys. 



IHT said:


> richard...
> 
> can you tell me if that cigar has mold, plume, or ick?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> Ick
> 
> Funny this little piece of photo magic lived in the Mister Moo Yard Gar Thread since August of 2007, ain't recycling grand? I really appreciate all of guys.


Dang it! I KNEW I'd seen that before. Still excellent work in yet another context. It's all about context. :tu


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

What the heck is going on here? I feel like a little kid hearing his parents fight in the next room.

I'm not going to end up as one of those damn latch-key kids am I? Will there be a bidding war for my affection? Two Christmases????

Note to all mods....gar.com is not being used and tzaddi already drew up the logo. i kid i kid.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

a new, wonderful, pipe comunity has sprung up and it's the same one that the mods left to start. We will all be happy there imo


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i was going to have some words here... but, i'm sure they'd be deleted by the outgoing mod crew...

1 thing i will say. ppl need to stop whining about the mods leaving (mainly aimed at the lemmings who just kiss the mods asses).
*question, the "mods" are:* are they superhuman? are they anyone more special than you or I? did they "make" CS what it was?
*the answer is:* HELL NO.
truth is, CS was great BEFORE there were mods. some mods could have added to the problems here (i could've been one of 'em - to some i was, basically cuz they were asshats to beginwith). 
ppl need to stop putting the "ex-mods" on some crazy pedastal. your life will go on if you can't try to kiss the ass of one of those ppl.

now, as far as this board goes. who knows. the new owner better choose carefully and maybe do his own research on members he thinks act in a manner he wants the board to take on... otherwise, and this is unfortunately what happened to CS the past few years, the members will act just like the mods. that can make a once great board full of helpful information and a "no-snob policy" full of snobby elitist pricks who think their post count, an overbloated ficticious "respect system" that's totally broken - thanks to them, what they smoke, and saying goodmorning/goodnight in a thread will make them exempt from acting civil to ppl they look down on. instead, they treat the board like a playground, turning it into a joke.

but, that's my opinion, and i could be wrong.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Damn Greg!

:BS

I was only joking around, sheesh


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Greg,

You know I would not delete your post.

I agree with most of your post. However, I think the moderators, yourself included, help SHAPE the community - certainly we do not MAKE it.



IHT said:


> i was going to have some words here... but, i'm sure they'd be deleted by the outgoing mod crew...
> 
> 1 thing i will say. ppl need to stop whining about the mods leaving (mainly aimed at the lemmings who just kiss the mods asses).
> *question, the "mods" are:* are they superhuman? are they anyone more special than you or I? did they "make" CS what it was?
> ...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> a new, wonderful, pipe comunity has sprung up and it's the same one that the mods left to start. We will all be happy there imo


Well if that's the case maybe I'll see some of you guys over there eventually but for now I'm sitting down for a smoke and I for one aim to see if this ship sinks or floats and I'm not bailing until sinking becomes an unquestionable reality.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RedBaron said:


> Damn Greg!
> 
> :BS
> 
> I was only joking around, sheesh


:r
i didn't see what you said... i haven't seen one of your posts on here in ages.



pnoon said:


> I agree with most of your post. However, I think the moderators, yourself included, help SHAPE the community - certainly we do not MAKE it.


shape, yes, i can agree with that. make, there's no way (which is what i thought i said, maybe i mis-worded it).

----
the below is a general ranting, not aimed at pnoon or redbaron

this could be a perfect chance for CS to be re-born. start over, weed out what's wrong with it (if you believe there's anything wrong, which i know some ppl refuse to see it) and get it back to what made it the best board on the net, and that's talk about cigars. scrap the damn RG system, use the infraction system for post-whoring... (hell, i'm a radical, get rid of post counts in any forum that is NOT about cigars).
then again, that's just me.

we should all be judged on what we say, how we say it; not how often. 
i'm not privvy to the conversations between mods and owners, so i don't know what was said to cause all of them to up and scoot. 
i have no issues with that at all, if i were still a mod, i may have done the same thing.

what the "membership" here needs to get out of their minds is that "mods" are special. they are just cigar smokers like the rest of 'em, they've just been here longer or were nominated by other more tenured moderators....

before CS got big, we had zero moderators. we all followed the code/groundwork that was set by pds/rjs when they launced cigartalk (clubstogie). it was self-moderated, and it was great. ppl weren't jackasses when they did it, either. i got a PM because i said something very un-clubstogie-like one time when i was fairly new. i didn't intend for it to sound like it, but was gently reminded by the longer-tenured member, "that's not how we act here on CS." y'know, the "no snob" policy.

now we have mods to help the owner/admin due to size of the board. members look at mods on how to conduct themselves. they see some mods acting a fool, they act a fool.
get some new interim-mods (or full time) who conduct themselves the way the new owner/admin wants the board to be, enforce those principles based on the guidance set, get rid of the extra stuff that fosters competition and get the cigar talk back to being the focus of this once great board.

yes, ppl will leave, they will go hang with their buddies that left to form another board. some of them will be addition by subtraction. there will be more show up. help them learn the ropes of this jungle the way it was taught to those of us that've been around for a while by those that were here when it began.

a good colon cleansing is needed. we need a lot of NANNERS for that.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

IHT said:


> snip


did you happen to get my email greg?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

[OT] Loki said:


> did you happen to get my email greg?


yep, kev, i did, thx.
between flying and driving all day yesterday, then replying to PMs all last night, didn't get time to reply. got it, didn't read all of it yet...

talk to you again soon.

edit: congrats on 3k posts. have some nanners. hold a contest. :r


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

IHT said:


> get some new interim-mods (or full time) who conduct themselves the way the new owner/admin wants the board to be, enforce those principles based on the guidance set, get rid of the extra stuff that fosters competition and get the cigar talk back to being the focus of this once great board.
> 
> a good colon cleansing is needed. we need a lot of NANNERS for that.


 Is this a vote for term llimits on new mods? That sounds reasonable. Not to say that I didn't like any of the mods (they are all good people IMHO)

I vote for term limits on new mods at CS.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

Ok, well here are my 2 cents. They may be Canadian, but dammit, they're just cents, we don't need to think about exchange rates:

First, a thank you to all the members of this board (in case I can't can't say thanks later). You've helped me mature along my journey through the pipe world with advice, friendship, and kindness. Though I haven't been around lately, I can assure you I have always felt welcome on this board. I hope those of you that are thinking of leaving reconsider because...

From my understanding, if thereis significant enough demand for a Club Stogie only Pipe Forum, one will be created in the Club Stogie Clubhouse. We can all still chill there, and I really really hope we do, because I would honestly miss you guys.

All in all, we pipe smokers and cigar smokers like people who share our hobby. Sure, we may make fun of the guy who tastes 7 year old Madagascar Vanilla, but we can still appreciate that this guy enjoys the same thing(s) we do. I'm sure elitists and, frankly, a**holes won't feel welcome there, and if they do, well they won't feel welcome in the Club Stogie Clubhouse. We just need to stick through this for a bit, and we'll see how it comes out.

Keep piping gentlemen, I know I will.
ppp

Though the name is ridiculous. :hn


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Wow, no mods and this place has not deteriorated into bedlam, that shows the kind of members this place has and is lucky to have. A far lesser forum would have eaten its self by now without mods. 

If the new owner is looking for mods, I would gladly throw my hat into the ring, I think having only been here a little over a year, though, might make some people dislike that idea. I relish the idea of helping CS, a community that has given back to me more then I would ever be able to repay in a lifetime. 

Although I think that nominating myself would just seem wrong. One person who I think would be an excellent mod, even if only for the pipe forums, is Dubinthedam. He has been here a while, he has the knowledge of pipes, he has never struck me as biased. He seems like he would be fair and balanced, to rip off Fox news, and could lend a good hand to the CS community, if he wanted the job.

Dub gets my vote :tu

I also want to vote for the new owners idea of leaving CS the way it is, but changing what needs to be fixed here and there. Yes it has problems, but why not address it instead of putting all the problems together on a new site and making new ones.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> this could be a perfect chance for CS to be re-born.......


Greg, you know I like and respect you bro, and while lately I've disagreed with you on most things I will say that it sounds like you should throw your hat back in the ring :2

I will tell you that from my standpoint (not representing the rest of the former mod's here just MY opinion) if Jon chose to change the things he has planned I would have no problem whatsoever with resuming my role as a MOD. As of right now however.............


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> .......Although I think that nominating myself would just seem wrong. One person who I think would be an excellent mod, even if only for the pipe forums, is Dubinthedam. He has been here a while, he has the knowledge of pipes, he has never struck me as biased. He seems like he would be fair and balanced, to rip off Fox news, and could lend a good hand to the CS community, if he wanted the job.
> 
> Dub gets my vote :tu


My Lord...Mr. Lordi....high praise indeed...I just stumbled upon this one, catching up on posts I've neglected. You see I do read them. But seriously I'm as fascist as the next man but I do have the ability to suppress it's outwardly display and remind myself that we are all good fellows who deserve better at the end of the day. I joined CS after being turned down for the Amsterdam Pipe Club which was full of eliteist academics and professionals who have far too high and opinion of themselves.

The community I have met online both here and on YouTube gives me great consulation and just rewards. A body of men (and women) who are international and generally very broadminded in their outlook and understanding. Generous people, funny people but above all, real people in a real world who choose to go with the times and communicate through the web.

As for being a moderator, perhaps not such a good idea...but more importantly we are all ambassadors, ambassadors for our country, our politics, our families, our towns, our military, our religion, our race, our beliefs and here at CS we're are ambassadors for our hobbie: the enjoyment of a pipe or a cigar. You see really we're all moderators...well at least on a good day. And the bad ones..... lets just let them ly under a billow of scented smoke...dub


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> I joined CS after being turned down for the Amsterdam Pipe Club which was full of eliteist academics and professionals who have far too high and opinion of themselves.


Those hopeless, self-important swine. Their loss. Alway room for a creative anarchist in our stable.


----------

